# 750-881, Internetzugriff über Wago-App



## FelixSch (26 November 2015)

Hallo, ich steuere die Heizung über den 750-881 und bediene und beobachte Zuhause diese über das Wago-App. Nun möchte ich auch von Unterwegs über ein iphone mit dem Wago-App diese bedienen und beobachten können.
Welche Einstellungen muss ich im 750-881 vornehmen?


Mein Internetzugang erfolgt über den Speedport W724V. Welche Einstellungen muss ich hier vornehmen?


Über welche IP-Adr. ist dann die Heizung zu bedienen und zu beobachten?


Vielen Dank im Voraus!


Felix


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (26 November 2015)

Hallo FelixSch,

grundsätzlich sollte der Controller (Web-Visualisierung) innerhalb deines (Heim-) Netzwerks erreichbar sein, beim Controller solltest du als Gateway/DNS-Server deinen Router eintragen.
Bei deinem Router kannst du z.B. mit der Port-Weiterleitung externe HTTP-Anfragen (z.B. von der WebVisu APP) auf deinen Controller (intern) weiterleiten.
Je nach Router kannst du direkt HTTP-Anfragen weiterleiten oder du musst den weiterzuleitenden Port angeben, hier wäre es der TCP-Port 80 der auf den Controller weitergeleitet werden muss.
Den weiterzuleitenden Port (von außen) kannst du selber wählen, dieser muss dann in der WebVisu APP zusammen mit deiner öffentlichen IP-Adresse eingetragen werden.
Bsp.: http://[IP: PORT]/plc/webvisu.htm

Hinweis: Eine Portweiterleitung ist nicht wirklich sicher, jeder der deine Adresse kennt hätte hier auch Zugriff auf deinen Controller (Port).
Einen vernünftigen Schutz erzielst du z.B. durch den Einsatz einer VPN-Verbindung.

Bedienungsanleitung W724V:
https://www.telekom.de/dlp/eki/downloads/Speedport/Speedport W 724V Typ A/Bedienungsanleitung_Speedport_W724V_TypA.pdf

Seite 80 ff. Beschreibung der Portfreischaltung / -Weiterleitung
Seite 89 ff. Dynamischer DNS (Damit du dir nicht die IP-Adresse merken musst, die sich eventuell bei dir regelmäßig ändert gibt es den dynamischen DNS)


----------



## FelixSch (27 November 2015)

Hallo, leider funktioniert die Fernsteuerung noch nicht.


Ich habe im 750-881 über WBM im Heimnetz die Gateway- und DNS-Adr des Speedports eingegeben und den Controller neu gestartet. Die Adr. waren dann eingetragen. Der Controller hat eine feste IP-Adr 192.168... , in einem Bereich der vom DNS des Speedports ausgeschlossen ist.


Im Speedport habe ich unter Portweiterleitung 80 und 80 eingetragen und gespeichert.


Auf dem iPhone ist das Wago-App installiert, ich habe den Namen und http://öffenliche Adr. des Speedport:80/plc/webvisu.htm eingetragen und bestätigt. Leider funktioniert es nicht. 
Dann habe ich Anstelle der öffentlichen Adr.des Speedports die Gateway-Adr gefolgt mit:80 eingetragen, auch keine Verbindung. 


Was mache ich falsch?
Im Heimnetz kann ich über WLAN und dem Wago-App auf die Visu zugreifen.


Für eine Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


Felix


----------



## riesermauf (27 November 2015)

Hallo Felix

Um übers Internet auf den heimischen PC oder das Heimnetz zugreifen zu können, müssen diese unter einer festen Internet-Adresse erreichbar sein. Zu diesem Zweck gibt es dynamische DNS-Dienste. Der bekannteste, DynDNS.com, bietet keinen Gratis-Tarif mehr an. Daher stellen wir Ihnen hier die besten kostenlosen Alternativen zu DynDNS vor.

Siehe Link: http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/DynDNS-Alternativen-kostenlos-5680355.html

l.g.


----------



## FelixSch (29 November 2015)

Hallo Riesermauf
die öffentliche IP-Adr. des Speedports beobachte ich schon eine Woche, diese hat sich bisher nicht geändert.
Benötige ich trotzdem einen DNS?

Felix


----------



## holgermaik (29 November 2015)

Hallo Felix
Das dir dein Netzanbieter an 5 aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen die selbe IP zuweist ist wie ein 5er im Lotto und kann eigentlich kaum sein.
Wenn dein provider mit dynamischer IP Verwaltung arbeitet, benötigst du einen DNS.
Holger


----------



## riesermauf (30 November 2015)

Hallo Felix
wie Holger schon sagte solltest du einen DNS nehmen.

l.g.


----------



## FelixSch (30 November 2015)

Hallo Holger, hallo riesermauf

ich werde es mit einem dynDNS probiern, habe mich bei selfhost registriert. Morgen werde ich den Speedport konfigurieren.

Dank


----------



## FelixSch (1 Dezember 2015)

Hallo, leider funktioniert die Fernsteuerung noch nicht. Ich möchte meine Vorgehensweise aufzeigen, wo mache ich einen Fehler?

1. Ich habe im 750-881 über WBM im Heimnetz die Gateway- und DNS-Adr des Speedports eingegeben und den Controller neu gestartet. 
Die Adr. waren dann eingetragen. Der Controller hat eine feste IP-Adr. 192.168... , in einem Bereich der vom DNS des Speedports ausgeschlossen ist.

2. Bei selfhost.de habe ich ein DynDNS-Accounte eingerichtet. Unter DynDNS Accounte- Details wurde mir der Benutzername, Passwort und Hostname mitgeteilt.

3. Im Speedport habe ich 
- unter Portweiterleitung 80 und 80 eingetragen und den Controller zugeordnet, 
- unter Dynamischees DNS habe ich den Anbieter: selfhost, meinen Hostnamen (....selfhost.eu), Benutzernamen und Passwort die ich von Selfhost unter Details erhielt eingetragen, gespeichert und das Speedport neu gestartet.

4. Auf dem iPhone ist das Wago-App installiert, ich habe den Namen und http://Hostnamen:80/plc/webvisu.htm eingetragen und bestätigt. Das WLAN im iphone abgeschaltet, damit ich von außen über das Wago-App zugreife. Leider funktioniert es nicht.

Was mache ich falsch?

Im Heimnetz kann ich über WLAN und dem Wago-App mit der Heim-IP http://192.168... /plc/webvisu.htm auf die Visu des Controllers zugreifen.
Übrigens, das Speedport wechselt erst bei einem Neustart seine öffentliche IP-Adr.

Für eine Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.

Felix


----------



## riesermauf (1 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Felix

ich habe bei meiner Wago 750-881 nur das Gateway (10.0.0.138 / Router TG588v), den Host Name
(bei mir von DynDns) eingetragen. Domain Name kein Eintrag und 
(S)NTP-Server  0.0.0.0 DNS-Server 1  0.0.0.0 DNS-Server 2  0.0.0.0 

so eingestellt.

l.g.


----------



## FelixSch (1 Dezember 2015)

Hallo riesermauf,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich habe im Controller den Hostnamen in ....selfhost.eu geändert auch ohne http://, die DNS... auf 0.0.0.0 gestellt und den Controller neu gestartet. Im WBM habe ich die Änderungen kontrollert.
Leider bekomme ich von außen (WLAN abeschaltet) immer noch keine Verbindung über das Wago-App.

l.g.
Felix


----------



## lord2k3 (2 Dezember 2015)

Welchen Provider hast du? 
Hast du mit nem Port Scanner geschaut ob dieser auch offen ist?


----------



## FelixSch (2 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Lord2k3,

mein Provider ist telecom.
Da ich auf diesen Gebiet Neuling bin, hilf mir bitte weiter wie ich ein Portscann durchführen kann.

l.g.
Felix


----------



## riesermauf (2 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Felix

hast du einmal probiert ob du über einen Browser auf die Infoseite deiner Wago
zugreifen kannst (Host Namen ohne /plc/webvisu.htm), damit man die App ausschließen
kann. Eventuell hast du noch Probleme mit deiner Port Weiterleitung.

l.g.


----------



## FelixSch (2 Dezember 2015)

Hallo riesermauf,

das habe ich auch getestet, es wird nur eine weiße Fläche angezeigt und nicht das WBM vom 750-881.
Über das App wird nach einigen sekunden gemeldet keine Verbindung.

l.g. 
Felix


----------



## riesermauf (2 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Felix

siehst du bei deinem Speedport unter Dynamischer DNS Dienst ob du eine IP Adresse
zugewiesen bekommst.
Siehst du bei deinem DNS Anbieter welche IP Adresse vergeben wird für deinen Host Namen.

l.g.


----------



## FelixSch (2 Dezember 2015)

Hallo riesermauf,

Im Speedport W724V Typ A habe ich unter Internet- Dynamisches DNS den Anbieter als selfhost, den Domainname, den Benutzernamen, das Passwort die ich von selfhost erhielt eingetragen.

Die IP Adr. die meinem Hostnamen zugeordnet ist entspricht der aktuellen öffentlichen IP-Adr. vom Speedport. Dies kann ich auf der Webseite von selfhost.de erkennen.

l.g.
Felix


----------



## FelixSch (2 Dezember 2015)

Hallo riesermauf,

wenn ich anstelle des Hostnamens nur die aktuelle öffentliche IP-Adr. des Speedports im Safari eingebe, wird nach kurzer Zeit nur eine weiße Fläche angezeigt.

l.g.
Felix


----------



## lord2k3 (2 Dezember 2015)

1. Gerät sollte eine feste IP-Adresse in deinem lokalen Netzwerk besitzen
2. Der Gateway zu deinem Router sollte stimmen
3. Im Router die Port Weiterleitung einstellen (Protokoll: HTTP/TCP | Port lokal: 80 | Port öffentlich: 8080 |IP-Adresse lokal: IP der Steuerung bzw. der Hostname)
4. Controller neustarten
5. Eventuelle Firewall Einstellungen des Routers prüfen / kurzzeitig deaktivieren
6. Router ggf. neustarten
7. Öffentliche IP-Adresse herausfinden => http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ ggf. mal den IPV6 test durchführen http://www.wieistmeineip.de/ipv6-test/
8. Port prüfen, sollte hier als "offen" deklariert werden (https://pentest-tools.com/network-vulnerability-scanning/tcp-port-scanner-online-nmap)

Erreichbarkeit im Browser bzw. alternativ in der App testen: http://[Öffentliche_IP-Adresse]:8080/ alternativ http://[Öffentliche_IP-Adresse]:8080/plc/webvisu.htm

Sollte das alles nicht helfen kannst du mal bei der Telekom anrufen und fragen ob dein Anschluss für eine Port Weiterleitung geeignet ist. Kundenservice Festnetz: 0800 33 01000


----------



## FelixSch (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

hat den schon jemand über den Speedport W724V Typ A auf eine Wagosteuerung zugreifen können?

Der Support bei Telekom kann nicht weiterhelfen, er wisse nicht wie die Firewall programmiert ist.

l.g.
Felix


----------



## lord2k3 (4 Dezember 2015)

Hast du denn Punkt 7/8 durchgeführt, mit dem Ergebnis? Eigentlich ist es kein Hexenwerk


----------



## FelixSch (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo riesermauf,
Zu 7. Öffentliche IP-Adresse herausfinden-> die auf der Webseite angezeigte IP-Adr. ist mit der öffentliche IP-Adr. des Speedports identisch.
Zu 8. Port prüfen -> ich kann die Ergebnisse nicht verstehen. Ich weiß nicht ob der Port offen ist,
hier die Reports.
Pentest-Tools.com Report
TCP Port Scan with Nmap
Test parameters:
- Host 62.225.220.134
- Ports Top 100 common ports
- Ping host True
- Detect OS False
- Detect svc version False
- Traceroute False
Test result:
Starting Nmap 6.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2015-12-03 11:19 EET
Initiating Ping Scan at 11:19
Scanning 62.225.220.134 [4 ports]
Completed Ping Scan at 11:19, 1.33s elapsed (1 total hosts)
[+] Nmap scan report for 62.225.220.134 [host down]
Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn
Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 1.47 seconds
Raw packets sent: 8 (304B) | Rcvd: 80 (5.024KB)
Pentest-Tools.com Report
TCP Port Scan with Nmap
Test parameters:
- Host 62.225.220.134
- Ports 80-8080
- Ping host False
- Detect OS False
- Detect svc version False
- Traceroute False
Test result:
Starting Nmap 6.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2015-12-03 11:26 EET
Initiating SYN Stealth Scan at 11:26
Scanning p3EE1DC86.dip0.t-ipconnect.de (62.225.220.134) [8001 ports]
SYN Stealth Scan Timing: About 12.35% done; ETC: 11:30 (0:03:40 remaining)
SYN Stealth Scan Timing: About 24.82% done; ETC: 11:30 (0:03:05 remaining)
SYN Stealth Scan Timing: About 37.31% done; ETC: 11:30 (0:02:33 remaining)
SYN Stealth Scan Timing: About 49.81% done; ETC: 11:30 (0:02:02 remaining)
SYN Stealth Scan Timing: About 62.26% done; ETC: 11:30 (0:01:32 remaining)
SYN Stealth Scan Timing: About 74.75% done; ETC: 11:30 (0:01:01 remaining)
SYN Stealth Scan Timing: About 87.25% done; ETC: 11:30 (0:00:31 remaining)
Completed SYN Stealth Scan at 11:30, 241.67s elapsed (8001 total ports)
[+] Nmap scan report for p3EE1DC86.dip0.t-ipconnect.de (62.225.220.134)
Host is up.
All 8001 scanned ports on p3EE1DC86.dip0.t-ipconnect.de (62.225.220.134) are filtered
Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 241.82 seconds
Raw packets sent: 16002 (704.088KB) | Rcvd: 2026 (194.427KB)
Erreichbarkeit im Browser bzw. alternativ in der App testen: http://[Öffentliche_IP-Adresse]:8080/ alternativ http://[Öffentliche_IP-Adresse]:8080/plc/webvisu.htm
-> ich kann weder WBM des Controllers noch über das App auf die Webvisu von außen zugreifen.
l.g.
Felix


----------



## FelixSch (30 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
nochmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
lch habe eine Fritzbox konfiguriert und jetzt funktioniert es.

l.g.
Felix


----------



## Erdberquark (26 Dezember 2016)

Hi,

Was habt Ihr den jetzt gemacht um über dyndns auf die WebVisu zu kommen??


Ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung.



Egal ob Port 80 oder 8080 geht nichts.



DynDNS an sich funktioniert da dort schon andere dinge drüber laufen.


Danke

Gruß


Quark


----------

